# Ama a tu *Lema* quiere a tu tierra, aunq algunos digan que esta es fea :P



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

NO, NO ES VERDAAAD! NO ES FEAAA XD

Vuelve el thread al q nadie le da bolaaa jajaja hace como 1 año empece pero como nadieS siguió comentando se perdió asi q le daré otra oportunidad. Y al parecer hay nuevo material fotográfico lo cual me alegra porq no les daré gato por liebre :lol:





































Las vacas esas que tanto les gustan 






































PD: Todos los créditos correspondientes a Panoramio ( aunq creo q ellos tb sacan fotos de otros sitios pero bueeeh..., AH el tamaño es ASI punto u.u )


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Quiero que nuestro regionalismo se note :lol:























































El Parque de las Leyendas


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

Buenisimo thread Claudia.


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Quiero *que nuestro regionalismo se note *:lol:


Pues es cierto!... si los Arequipeños, Trujillanos, Cusqueños, etc. tienen derecho a ser regionalistas, ¿por què no los Limeños?


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*ClauDia* said:


> Las vacas esas que tanto les gustan


OHH my ??? the cow parade again

:uh::uh::clown::clown::clown:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Es linda y la amoooo!! jajaja

Muy buena selección.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lima es Lima...no hay duda alguna. Somos lo máximo. 

Buena selección de fotos!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

No, no es fea en algunas zonas xD


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Le problema es que es dificil ser regionalista con Lima, sabiendo que la mayoría son hijos de inmigrantes provincianos.

A pesar de todo, me encanta Lima, sobre todo me sorprende su gran tamaño, viajar desde chorrillos hasta Ancón, es descubrir todo lo que tiene la ciudad, pareciera que nunca va a acabar.

Bonito thread.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

No son regionalistas en lima por favor, si todo el Peru consume su cultura, para bien y para mal, ustedes no son concientes que si no fuera Lima, el Peru como unidad no existiria. Lima es la ciudad donde el Peru confluye.

Que no son regionalistas, cuantos noticieros regionales se ven en Lima, cuantos noticieros limeños se ven en las regiones?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Regionalistas jejeje ploP! de una forma implicita lo son. 

Me gusto el thread muy buenas las tomas, clau más


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Yo también amo a La Lema, pí.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*"Lema" podrá ser definida de todo..menos de ser aburrida !!!*

Es una ciudad vibrante,que cada día ofrece muchas novedades !!!!... Me encanta mi Lima mazamorrera !!!!... Ahora en mi mediana edad la valoro mucho más que cuando era veinteañero !!!!.. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas fotos Clau.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Clau, te has dado un baño "ON TOPIC" ... :lol:

Xeere thread, siempre hay fotos buenas en panoramio, yo tambièn he sacado material de ahì ...xD! y claro, crèditos para sus autores.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> Es una ciudad vibrante,que cada día ofrece muchas novedades !!!!... Me encanta mi Lima mazamorrera !!!!... Ahora en mi mediana edad la valoro mucho más que cuando era veinteañero !!!!.. :banana::banana::banana:


Así es Dodi, hasta en el distrito más alejado existen lugares de distracción.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Casi lloro con las fotos. Te pasasteS, señorita forista.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

thewild2007 said:


> Pues es cierto!... si los Arequipeños, Trujillanos, Cusqueños, etc. tienen derecho a ser regionalistas, ¿por què no los Limeños?


Claro,debe existir una identidad limeña muy fuerte,como lo tienen los amigos de provincias.


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

W!CKED said:


> No, no es fea en algunas zonas xD


jajaja, me mato el coment...

Falta la foto de los acantilados, una de las vistas mas cheveres de Lima


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Por fin un thread ON, el cielo se viene abajo ...!

Lima no es fea, es de todo un poco, una ciudad agradable.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Por fin un thread ON, el cielo se viene abajo ...!
> 
> Lima no es fea, es de todo un poco, una ciudad agradable.


Sky, la moderación te está desquisiando u.u :lol:



thx!



.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Buen thread Claudia, seguro también ya veremos fotos de las zonas más alejadas de la ciudad, Lima Sur, Lima Norte y sus pujadores ciudadanos y también del cono este, Ate, Chaclacayo, Cieneguilla, La Molina, Santa Anita, Chosica, esos populosos distritos.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

dificil considerar a la ciudad donde uno nace y vive la infancia fea. pero a lima, como ciudad en general, le falta, hay q verla x partes para ver su mejor cara. mal sist d transporte, centro historico descuidado, muchas diferencias en estratos sociales y falta de cuidados n zonas publicas son su mayor flaqueza.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Ciudades del interior tienen el centro histórico peor que el de Lima a pesar de ser más pequeño, lo que supondría que el costo de mantenimiento sería menor, ejemplos sobran, sobre todo en la costa del Perú con excepciones, por supuesto. Respecto al transporte público (creo) ninguna ciudad del Perú lo tiene. El MistiBuss sería la primera obra ejemplar. 

Bienvenidas las críticas constructivas sobre Lima, pero que sean coherentes.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

cual s la relacion entre q si lima al igual q muchas ciudades peruanas estan descuidadas, uno no pueda hacrr opiniones. o sea tngo q vivir n florencia para poder opinar de lima?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

dlHC84, el sí es regionalista :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Lima es simplemente genial. De hecho a veces uno se estresa del movimiento de la ciudad y quiere salir por unos días de viaje, pero la ciudad siempre se extraña y acá uno nunca se aburre. 

A mi me gusta de nuestra ciudad:


El cielo gris y el clima templado la mayor parte del año.
La garúa del invierno.
Que se puede comer rico en casi cualquier parte de la ciudad.
El centro histórico y sus mil historias.
La vida nocturna de la ciudad.
El mar, recorrer la Costa Verde a alta velocidad en la madrugada es de lo mejor.

Detesto de nuestra ciudad:


El caótico transporte público, aunque reconozco que eso de tomar la combi donde sea me ha sacado de apuro en más de una oportunidad
El sol de enero y febrero. 
La criollada y la falta de cultura cívica de mucha gente. 
Algunas injusticias contra gente 'nueva' en la ciudad, simplemente acá te pasan por encima sino captas el movimiento de la ciudad.
La ribera del río tan descuidada.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

J Block said:


> Lima es Lima...no hay duda alguna. Somos lo máximo.
> 
> Buena selección de fotos!


IDEM A LA 1000000000000 POTENCIA ^^

LIMA ES LO MEJOR DEL PERU SOMOS UNO DE LOS GIGANTES DE LATINO AMERIKA LIMA ES FASHION LIMA ES VIDA LIMA ES MOVIMIENTO LIMA ES MODA LIMA ES LIMA Y SAN ISIDRO ES PARTE DE LIMA ^^


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

dlHC84 said:


> Ciudades del interior tienen el centro histórico peor que el de Lima a pesar de ser más pequeño, lo que supondría que el costo de mantenimiento sería menor, ejemplos sobran, sobre todo en la costa del Perú con excepciones, por supuesto. Respecto al transporte público (creo) ninguna ciudad del Perú lo tiene. El MistiBuss sería la primera obra ejemplar.
> 
> Bienvenidas las críticas constructivas sobre Lima, pero que sean coherentes.


 De acuerdo.



.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

dlHC84 said:


> Ciudades del interior tienen el centro histórico peor que el de Lima a pesar de ser más pequeño, lo que supondría que el costo de mantenimiento sería menor, ejemplos sobran, sobre todo en la costa del Perú con excepciones, por supuesto. Respecto al transporte público (creo) ninguna ciudad del Perú lo tiene. El MistiBuss sería la primera obra ejemplar.
> 
> Bienvenidas las críticas constructivas sobre Lima, pero que sean coherentes.


+1


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

dlHC84 said:


> Ciudades del interior tienen el centro histórico peor que el de Lima a pesar de ser más pequeño, lo que supondría que el costo de mantenimiento sería menor, ejemplos sobran, sobre todo en la costa del Perú con excepciones, por supuesto. Respecto al transporte público (creo) ninguna ciudad del Perú lo tiene. El MistiBuss sería la primera obra ejemplar.
> 
> Bienvenidas las críticas constructivas sobre Lima, pero que sean coherentes.


IDEM A LA 200000000 POTENCIA ^^


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

rasogu said:


> No son regionalistas en lima por favor, si todo el Peru consume su cultura, para bien y para mal, ustedes no son concientes que si no fuera Lima, el Peru como unidad no existiria. Lima es la ciudad donde el Peru confluye.
> 
> Que no son regionalistas, cuantos noticieros regionales se ven en Lima, cuantos noticieros limeños se ven en las regiones?


umm comopara meditar todo el Peru consume su cultura?????? he vistado muchos lugares por ejemplo en colombia noexiste ungarn centralismo hata meparece que muchas ciudadedes se desarrollan mejor lejos d ebogota eso deberia ser un ejemplo lo mismo sucede con MExico y sus estados XD Lima no lo es todo Lima no es el Perú quizas por eso Arequipa es Arequipa


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Victor23peru said:


> IDEM A LA 200000000 POTENCIA ^^


Demuestras bastante ironía, pero sin embargo vives en Lima. 

El orgullo que tenemos los limeños no se compara ni en sombra con el ultraregionalismo realmente ridículo que algunos foristas que viven en otras ciudades peruanas demuestran de vez en cuando (gracias a Dios cada vez menos) sobretodo cuando se pelean entre sí por cosas tan tontas que no queda más que reirse a carcajadas. 

Así que, hay que ubicarse un poco, señores.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lo que a mi me sorprende es mientras los limeños aceptamos las críticas del resto, los provincianos son incapaces de aceptar la crítica de un limeño, aunque sea una crítica constructiva. 
Yo nunca he dicho que el centro histórico de Lima sea el mejor del Perú, ni siquiera me he atrevido hacer comparaciones. 
El reconocimiento de la UNESCO y el legado histórico y cultural de Lima son argumentos más que suficientes para sentirme orgulloso. Si por mi fuera que la UNESCO declare patrimonio de la humanidad a la mayoría de centros o ruinas incas/pre-incas que hay en el Perú.



dlHC84 said:


> Ciudades del interior tienen el centro histórico peor que el de Lima a pesar de ser más pequeño, lo que supondría que el costo de mantenimiento sería menor, ejemplos sobran, sobre todo en la costa del Perú *con excepciones, por supuesto.* Respecto al transporte público (creo) ninguna ciudad del Perú lo tiene. El MistiBuss sería la primera obra ejemplar.
> 
> Bienvenidas las críticas constructivas sobre Lima, pero que sean coherentes.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Limeña que tienes alma de tradición,	repican las castañuelas de tu tacón, pasito a paso vas caminando, por la vereda que va entonando, como si fuera un bordón, compases de marinera con tu tacón....


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

J Block said:


> El orgullo que tenemos los limeños no se compara ni en sombra con el ultraregionalismo realmente ridículo que algunos foristas que viven en otras ciudades peruanas demuestran de vez en cuando (gracias a Dios cada vez menos) sobretodo cuando se pelean entre sí por cosas tan tontas que no queda más que reirse a carcajadas.
> 
> Así que, hay que ubicarse un poco, señores.


*+1*


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Es que todos los canales nacionales.. van dirigidos a la ciudad de Lima, la mayoria de noticias o de eventos está en la cápital. 

Creo que el regionalismo sale de aquellas personas que se sienten apartadas de lo que pasa o lo que transmiten los medios de comunicación, y por instinto comienzan a comparar las cosas y a sentir que son mejores por un sistema de defensa. 

Supongo que lo mismo pasaría en lima si el poder económico y de medios de comunicación se concentrará en otra ciudad. Pero es inevitable, en todos los paises pasa a una mayor o menor escala. 

Ahora seguimos con el thread


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

J Block said:


> Demuestras bastante ironía, pero sin embargo vives en Lima.
> 
> El orgullo que tenemos los limeños no se compara ni en sombra con el ultraregionalismo realmente ridículo que algunos foristas que viven en otras ciudades peruanas demuestran de vez en cuando (gracias a Dios cada vez menos) sobretodo cuando se pelean entre sí por cosas tan tontas que no queda más que reirse a carcajadas.
> 
> Así que, hay que ubicarse un poco, señores.


PORKE IRONIA? YO ESTOY MUY ORGULLOSO DE SER LIMEÑO NO ENTIENDO EL PORQUE DE LA IRONIA LO DICES POR ESTO?: ^^ DEJARE DE USARLO ENTONCES


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hay mas fotitos? 
Jajaja Lima es rara hay dias que te encanta y hay dias que...............! Pero la gente aqui la trata tan mal da penita. 
Pero es cierto es casi impossible aburrirte es mas entre estar metido medio dia en trafico hace falta tiempo para muchas cosas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J Block said:


> Muy buenas las últimas fotos, Clau, sobretodo las de Conquistadores y Camino Real.
> 
> Bastante precisa la intervención de Vane. Para mi Lima es prefecta en el sentido que es la única ciudad en la que viviría realmente feliz, más allá de sus problemas, algo que ningún limeño niega o trata de esconder.


Son de A380Luis, siempre me tienes presente lo sé . 


Pd: Hablando en serio no hagas roche pues fíjate bien antes de escribir jaja 



.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanol said:


> Hay dias que amo esta ciudad y hay dias que la odio! xD


Jaja, eso nos pasa a casi todos los limeños. La típica relación amor-odio. 

Sin embargo, lo bueno siempre pesa más que lo malo para la mayoría de limeños.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> Son de A380Luis, siempre me tienes presente lo sé .
> 
> 
> Pd: Hablando en serio no hagas roche pues fíjate bien antes de escribir jaja
> ...


Cierto. Muy buenas fotos Luis! :cheers:

Claudia, siempre te tengo presente, sorry, es algo más fuerte que yo. 



:lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry pero me molesta que digan que tengo algo en contra de la ciudad donde vivire desde el proximo año.... Ya basta!!! nada tengo contra Lima dejense de cosas :lol::lol::lol: :banana::banana::banana:

Mi visión personal de Lima... mismas fotos que he posteado en el foro boliviano asi que recalco NADA TENGO CONTRA LIMA basta de cacería de brujas




























SCROLL==>>​



























































































































































































[/LEFT]


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

TUS FOTOS kOKO, SON MUY BUENAS.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Bienvenido Koko a la 3 veces Coronada Villa !!!*

Qué gusto que vivirás en nuestra ciudad desde el 2010 !!!..:banana::banana:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> TUS FOTOS kOKO, SON MUY BUENAS.


gracias Bajo!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> Qué gusto que vivirás en nuestra ciudad desde el 2010 !!!..:banana::banana:


gracias Dodi en realidad la vaca no es de donde nace sino de donde pace !!! dice un viejo dicho español, yo he vivido muchos años en otras ciudades a parte de Cusco que es mi ciudad natal, en Lima he pasado temporadas de verano de 3 a 4 meses desde los 4 años tambien algunas temporadas de invierno XD!!! ... asi que no la siento una ciudad ajena... 

gracias por la bienvenida...!!! je je saludos kay:kay:kay:


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

J Block said:


> Cierto. Muy buenas fotos Luis! :cheers:
> 
> Claudia, siempre te tengo presente, sorry, es algo más fuerte que yo.
> 
> ...


Tampoco son mías, son de panoramio. Aunque creo que algunas si son de algunos foristas de acá, como Lía.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Lima es hermoza, magica espectacular, lo unico malo son los limeños jejeje, lo unico malo son los limeños que no conocen mas alla de la javier prado, no conocen nada de la cultura, herencia, modo de vida de las demas regiones del Peru y hablan acerca de lo peruano, bajo solo el punto de vista limeño, generalizando y creando prejuicios sin conocer lo compleja y diversa que es nuestra sociedad. Sin embargo la mayoria afortunadamente no es asi. Tampoco me caen los pirañas limeños son a los que mas detesto, de esos si hay mas de los necesarios en la calle desafortunadamente hno:. Sin embargo admiro bastante lo culto que son ciertos sectores de la capital, una vanguardia del saber, lo cultural que puede ser lima, lo artistico, la facilidad de expresarte (aunque algunas veces se manche con gente fresona, pitucantropa y superficial) en Lima es unico, no se dificil explicarlo pero Lima te envuelve te seduce, te utiliza, te bota, la odias pero la sigues amando porque te hace apasionar tanto.



J Block said:


> Jaja, eso nos pasa a casi todos los limeños. La típica relación amor-odio.
> 
> Sin embargo, lo bueno siempre pesa más que lo malo para la mayoría de limeños.


No solo a los limeños a cualquier provinciano que vive en Lima por buen tiempo, la relacion amor-odio con la capital y con su propia ciudad tambien.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

ojalá Rancagua fuera así de fea...XD


----------



## reina_XD (Nov 18, 2009)

jajaja bueno eso si.. pero mas gana el amor q el odio 

saludos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que viva el amor! 

:lol:


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

J Block said:


> Que viva el amor!
> 
> :lol:


^^ No andes mucho por el album incascrapers Bruno, se te esta pegando


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

rasogu said:


> ^^ No andes mucho por el album incascrapers Bruno, se te esta pegando


Hey...una cosa es el amor en general, otra son las cosas que postean en ese subforo (personalmente me da miedo ingresar). :lol:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Bruno : ese es el subforo "Off" de INCASCRAPERS..*

las reglas del juego allí..es que todo es juego..nada es serio.. :nuts:


J Block said:


> Hey...una cosa es el amor en general, otra son las cosas que postean en ese subforo (personalmente me da miedo ingresar). :lol:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Rasogu : has escritos una buenas verdades..*

En fín,se puede perdonar todavía lo de no conocer a fondo las realidades de otras ciudades (yo soy un claro ejemplo de ello..sé mucho de Lima y casi nada del resto del Perú..hago mi "mea culpa" correspondiente),pero lo que si es imperdonable es conocer gente limeña,que ha vivido toda su vida en Lima y que de repente te das cuenta que no identifican tal iglesia,ó tal plaza céntrica,ó son indiferentes a los monumentos,al punto tal que creen que en la Plaza Grau está el monumento a Bolognesi y viceversa.. es realmente terrible eso !!!.. Conozco mucha gente de 30,40,50,60 años de edad,personas supuestamente cultas y muy civilizadas y al conversar con ellos te das cuenta que desconocen tantas cosas básicas de Lima !!!.. y lo peor es que te critican ..un ejemplo : para qué quieres ir a ver las estatuas de la Alameda de los Descalzos ??.. qué ganas con entrar a la iglesia Matríz del Callao ???.. qué sentido tiene subir el cerro San Cristóbal ????.. es realmente patético y muy penoso que muchos limeños sean tan indiferentes con su ciudad... una pena !!!..


rasogu said:


> Lima es hermoza, magica espectacular, lo unico malo son los limeños jejeje, *lo unico malo son los limeños que no conocen mas alla de la javier prado, no conocen nada de la cultura, herencia, modo de vida de las demas regiones del Peru y hablan acerca de lo peruano, bajo solo el punto de vista limeño, generalizando y creando prejuicios sin conocer lo compleja y diversa que es nuestra sociedad*. Sin embargo la mayoria afortunadamente no es asi. Tampoco me caen los pirañas limeños son a los que mas detesto, de esos si hay mas de los necesarios en la calle desafortunadamente hno:. Sin embargo admiro bastante lo culto que son ciertos sectores de la capital, una vanguardia del saber, lo cultural que puede ser lima, lo artistico, la facilidad de expresarte (aunque algunas veces se manche con gente fresona, pitucantropa y superficial) en Lima es unico, no se dificil explicarlo pero Lima te envuelve te seduce, te utiliza, te bota, la odias pero la sigues amando porque te hace apasionar tanto.
> 
> 
> 
> No solo a los limeños a cualquier provinciano que vive en Lima por buen tiempo, la relacion amor-odio con la capital y con su propia ciudad tambien.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

J Block said:


> Que viva el amor!
> 
> :lol:


*Amor
Amor
Amor

???*

:nuts:


A pesar de todo, còmo no podrìa amar a mi LEMA ...xD! 

:cheers:


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*^^ hahahaha 

para amar a "Lema" solo hay que tener paciencia.. y felizmente la tengo..:banana:*


----------



## reina_XD (Nov 18, 2009)

sii... x lo menos ia no la odiaremos tanto xq el metropolitano ia iega  asi que la amaremos massss


----------

